
Taking headless mainstream – Learnings from the founder of Moltin (YC W15) - AJSturrock
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/headless-commerce-cracking-conundrum-adam-sturrock/
======
AJSturrock
I’ve had some space and time to reflect since moving on from Moltin (headless
commerce platform & API recently acquired by Elastic Path). I recently wrote
an article where I shared some of my observations and learnings over the past
7 years and layout where I see the future landscape of eCommerce and headless
converging 2-5 years from now. It seems to have struck a chord with other
thought leaders on Linkedin over the past few days so thought others might
find it useful here. I think there may be some takeaways for everyone in the
commerce/headless space that reads this, whether you're an online
retailer/brand evaluating software solutions, an analyst, consultant or
developer, a headless commerce platform delivering services or even more
broadly in the software space.

